# Suche Tasse aus Buffed Shop



## Acidmike (1. Februar 2008)

Hi Zusammen,

ich hoffe die Frage passt hier mit hinein. Es gab doch mal ne schwarze Tasse mit der Aufschrift "Große Tasse mit Kaffe" +100 Beweglichkeit usw. Gibts die noch zu kaufen ?

Gruß

acid


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,

die Item-Tasse ist Aufgrund der Nachfrage momentan nicht mehr im Shop aufgeführt. Wird aber bei neuer Lieferung wieder verfügbar sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acidmike (2. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CAR (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es hierzu ein Update? Wann wird diese Tasse wieder verfügbar sein? Würde doch gern zwei davon bestellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ansana (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

im Buffed-Shop finde ich den coolen Kaffeebecher mit der blauen Loot-Bedruckung nicht mehr.

Gibt es den nicht mehr oder kommt der nochmal rein???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre nett, wenn mir das jemand beantworten könnte.

Danke!


----------



## cosmik (15. Juni 2008)

Meine Güte ich will diese Tasse haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wieso is die ausm SHop solange raus???


----------



## Antimon (17. Juni 2008)

Wieso bestellst du die nicht einfach? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch im Shop zu finden ;D


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> Wieso bestellst du die nicht einfach?
> 
> Ist doch im Shop zu finden ;D



Ja - wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Zeitpunkt der Anfragen, war sie ausverkauft. Die sind irgendwie immer sehr schnell vergriffen.


----------



## Rodaan (2. August 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja - wieder.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, anscheinend nun wieder ausverkauft, denn im Shop finde ich den Artikel nich. Bestellt doch mal mehr, oder lasst den Artikel zur Vorbestellung im Shop. Dann wisst ihr wieviel ihr ordern müsst. Hätte gerne 2-3. Was kosten die eigentlich? 

Grüßlichkeiten Rodaan


----------



## Megapriest (17. August 2008)

Ich suche die Tasse auch ... kommt die wieder mal???

Wäre echt super ;-)


----------



## marcloker (18. August 2008)

im mom sind die wiedr ausverkauft... warum bestellt ihr nicht einfach einige mehr wenn die so schnell ausverkauft sind^^?

mfg


----------



## Dan (18. August 2008)

Huhu, 

die Item-Tassen sind derzeit tatsächlich kurzzeitig ausverkauft. 
Eine neue Lieferung wird in etwa 4 Wochen erwartet und dann sollte es keine Engpässe merh geben. :-)
Also einfach noch etwas warten, wir kündigen in den News an, wann sie Tassen wieder im Shop sind.

Gruß,
Dan


----------



## Tiridius (19. August 2008)

viiiiierr wochen ??? das suckt ......

wen muss ich bestechen das ich die früher bekomm ?


----------



## Ötzalan (19. August 2008)

Ich dachte bis heute auch, dass es die Tassen nicht mehr gibt. Jetzt freu ich mich auf den News Eintrag und werde dann auch mal 2oder 3 bestellen (Freundeskreis der Kaffeetrinker und Bew. Need).


gruß


----------



## SilverWizard (23. August 2008)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage zu den Tassen: Wird es die Nachtaktiv Tasse auch irgendwann wieder zu kaufen geben oder gibt es die nicht mehr?


----------



## Megapriest (31. August 2008)

Das kann doch nicht sein, die ist schon wieder ausverkauft ... sagt mal buffed.de bekommt ihr da immer nur 5 Stück?

Ich will auch so ne Tasse ;-)

servus


----------



## Frocentus (2. September 2008)

Weil wir gerade über den Shop sprechen - war nicht mal in einer buffed show was über "Vinylfolien" für Notebooks was? Gibts die auch nimmer?


----------



## ZAM (2. September 2008)

Frocentus schrieb:


> Weil wir gerade über den Shop sprechen - war nicht mal in einer buffed show was über "Vinylfolien" für Notebooks was? Gibts die auch nimmer?



http://kleben.buffed.de


----------



## Frocentus (2. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://kleben.buffed.de



ahhh danke *huldig*


----------



## Sempai02 (4. September 2008)

Ich habe auch nach der Tasse gesucht. Anscheinend habt ihr da wirklich kleine Stückzahlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etomi (6. September 2008)

Hmm, jetzt steht in der Ankündigung, daß die Tasse wieder verfügbar ist... aber ich find sie im Shop nicht. Gibts die jetzt gerade?


----------



## Flipside (10. September 2008)

Etomi schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt steht in der Ankündigung, daß die Tasse wieder verfügbar ist... aber ich find sie im Shop nicht. Gibts die jetzt gerade?



Ja, ich such die auch am laufenden Band.
Im Banner wird sie noch angezeigt, aber finden kann man Sie nicht.

Wann kommt der nächste Wareneingang?

MfG Flipside


----------



## Elrigh (13. September 2008)

Ich wunder mich ziemlich über den buffed-shop. Denn leider finde ich da weder die Kaffeetasse mit dem Tooltip, für die seitlich auf buffed.de riesengroß Werbung gemacht wird, noch die Shakes & Fidget Tasse "Nachtaktiv" die auf deren Seite angepriesen wird. Auch die Shop-Item-Suche hat unter "Tasse" keine Treffer ergeben.

Ist die Werbung so alt, dass es die Items nicht mehr gibt, oder wie? Das wär schade, die sind nämlich gute Weihnachtsgeschenke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. September 2008)

Die sind so beliebt, dass sie immer wieder ausverkauft sind.


----------



## Dilan (13. September 2008)

Dann bin ich ja doch net zu doof die shop SuFu zu benutzen =)


----------



## Ramona85 (16. September 2008)

Die sollten wirklich mal mehr zur Verfügung stellen. Auch wenn der Becher momentan nicht zur Verfügung steht, kann man den doch wenigstens im Shop lassen. Oder bin ich nur zu verpeilt um ihn zu finden? 

Die Bestellungen könnte man doch speichern und den Becher an den Mann bringen, wenn er verfügbar ist. Ich will unbedingt so ein Teil!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (23. September 2008)

will auch die Tasse haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





bei der Gelegenheit würd ich auch gern eine Buffed.de Item-Bierglas bestellen 
... also so ein 0,5er Bierhumpen ^^ ... passt ja gerade zum Braufest 

... aber das habt ihr leider verpennt, so wie die pünktliche und ausreichende Tassen Nachbestellung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xtcjogi (28. September 2008)

hi
hmmm jedesmal wenn ich bestellen will ist die tasse nicht da^^ ist denn schon bekannt wann die nächste Lieferung kommt`?
hoffe ja nicht das zam jede tasse anmalen muss ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramona85 (28. September 2008)

Unter welche Kategorie fällt der Becher?


----------



## TheVision (1. Oktober 2008)

Ich warte auch schon lange auf die Tasse... bräuchte auch 2-3 Stk...

Freue mich sehr auf ein Feedback

MFG

Vision


----------



## henrikdeluxe (2. Oktober 2008)

gibs hier auch moderatoren oder admins die was dazu sagen können?

Wann gibt es die Tasse wieder? bestellt doch einfach mal 2.500 Stk ... evtl. auch mit verschiedenen stats ... oder auch Gläser oder sowas ... die gehen schon weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (2. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die sind so beliebt, dass sie immer wieder ausverkauft sind.






henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> gibs hier auch moderatoren oder admins die was dazu sagen können?


----------



## henrikdeluxe (2. Oktober 2008)

ich hab den kommentar schon gesehen ... doch der informationsgehalt ist dann doch eher mager 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Habe da nur 2 Vorschläge wie es andere shops doch super vormachen:

- Nicht Vorhandene Artikel aus der Werberotation nehmen (ich freu mich jedes mal über den Banner, denke Heut ist die Tasse wieder da ... nichts is ... das stumpft ab und ich klick irgendwann nicht mehr)

- Ausverkaufte Artikel weiterhin im shop führen ... aber mit Hinweis auf ausverkauft / Bestell-Button ausblenden

- Evtl. Anzeige wann Ware wiederkommt bzw. Abo / Benachrichtigung über mail bei Wiedervorhandensein.




diese Änderungen kämen dem Umsatz des Shop's und den Käufern zugute ...


----------



## WOWSkady (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich will auch so ne Tasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Will die meim Freund zum NIkolaus schenken...Ob buffed das bis dahin hinbekommt???


----------



## -Darkzero- (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich will au so en Becher! Haut die mal wieder in den Shop, die gehe weg wie warme Semmel wenn ihr da mal 1.000 stück reinhaut =)


----------



## Scully Live (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich brauch auch Buffed Tassen mind. 10 Stück die will ich alle verschenken und natürlich welche für mich ist ja Klar 

Also bekommt ihr das hin die Tassen mal wieder auf lager zu haben und den leuten bescheid zugeben vieleicht per Newsletter oder Mail waäre net.

Mfg Scullylive 

PS. Macht mal hin damit bald wieder Tassen da sind


----------



## henrikdeluxe (8. Oktober 2008)

*Wir wooollll'n die Tasse seh'n, 
wir woll'n die Tasse seh'n 
... wir woll'n, wir woll'n die Tasse seh'n! 

*sing*​*


----------



## Marcel1201 (8. Oktober 2008)

Kann ein Buffed Mitarbeiter vielleicht was sagen, wann Sie wieder lieferbar ist? Denn auf einer seite steht das sie wieder da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## marcloker (8. Oktober 2008)

also, wenn die tasse doch so beliebt ist. warum bestellt ihr dann nicht einfach größere mengen?

ich will auch ne tasse ^^


----------



## Ramona85 (8. Oktober 2008)

Unter welche Kategorie finde ich den Becher im Shop ???


----------



## marcloker (8. Oktober 2008)

gar nicht... die steht im shop nicht drin... ist ja immer ausverkauft.....^^


----------



## Marcel1201 (9. Oktober 2008)

Warten auf offizele Stellungsnahme von Buffed.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (9. Oktober 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Warten auf offizele Stellungsnahme von Buffed.




genau ... und solange die nicht das is, push ich hier tätglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe ihr helft fleißig mit


----------



## Ramona85 (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja, aber wenn es den Becher gibt... Unter welcher Kategorie finde ich den dann?


----------



## Megapriest (9. Oktober 2008)

Ramona85 schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn es den Becher gibt... Unter welcher Kategorie finde ich den dann?



Mensch .. ich suche auch diese Tasse ... Bestellt Buffed immer nur 10 Stück oder was????


*Heyyyyyyyy Buffed !!!! sagt mal was !!!*


push and flame


----------



## Darequi (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich wär auch einmal dafür, das Buffed einmal auskunft gibt, wie es denn um die Tassen bestellt ist.

Normalerweise freuen sich ja Händler über eine gute Resonanz und auch über Vorbestellungen, damit sie dann besser planen kann.
Ich würde Buffed empfehlen, das man die Tassen usw. im Shop vorbestellen kann.
Ich bräucht für Weihnachten nämlich 3 Stück der "Kaffee-Tassen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wer nicht verkaufen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (10. Oktober 2008)

Ramona85 schrieb:


> Die sollten wirklich mal mehr zur Verfügung stellen. Auch wenn der Becher momentan nicht zur Verfügung steht, kann man den doch wenigstens im Shop lassen. Oder bin ich nur zu verpeilt um ihn zu finden?
> 
> Die Bestellungen könnte man doch speichern und den Becher an den Mann bringen, wenn er verfügbar ist. Ich will unbedingt so ein Teil!
> 
> ...





waaaaah neeed!!!!!


----------



## henrikdeluxe (10. Oktober 2008)

und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier ... schade noch keine gehaltvolle Information hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei der schlechten Verfügbarkeit müsste die Tasse eigentlich schon epic sein und nicht rar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dazu wirds noch fast zu nem Mythos da hier keiner was sagt^^

und an alle die deswegen auf Arbeit nicht richtig wach werden, da der Kaffee aus dem 0815 werbegeschenk Becher nicht +Ausdauer und +Wachsamkeit hat,
lasst uns ein lied singen (das macht auch ein wenig wacher ^^)


*Wir wooollll'n die Tasse seh'n, 
wir woll'n die Tasse seh'n 
... wir woll'n, wir woll'n die Tasse seh'n! 
... schálalalalaaaaaà ... 
... wir woll'n die Tasse seh'n 
... schaaaa lalalala 

*sing**





edit: ihrkönnt auch gleich ein sticky draus machen der thread is eh immer oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (10. Oktober 2008)

Notfalls kaufe ich auch gerne die kaputte Tasse aus der buffed-Show.


----------



## Marcel1201 (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe so das Gefühl das hier kein Buffed Arbeiter mehr drauf antworten wird.

Ich denke man sollte einen neuen Beitrag öffnen. z.b. Buffed Tasse wann verfügbar?
Ich werde mich drum kümmern
Gruß


----------



## Megapriest (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich will die Tasse seh'n ich will die Tasse seh'n ....

Hey Buffed ... sagt doch mal was.

... es kann doch nicht sein, dass die Tasse auf der Startseite immer ange-teasert wird und dann nicht verfügbar ist ....


----------



## henrikdeluxe (13. Oktober 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> *Wir wooollll'n die Tasse seh'n,
> wir woll'n die Tasse seh'n
> ... wir woll'n, wir woll'n die Tasse seh'n!
> 
> *sing*​*




/push


----------



## Kênji (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub die Buffed Leute bestellen immer nur 20 Tassen und davon behalten die 19 für sich und eine stellen sie in Shop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2008)

Es dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern =)


----------



## marcloker (14. Oktober 2008)

und wenn ihr neue habt, hoffe ich das die nicht nach 2 sekunden ausverkauft sind und wir wieder 10 monate drauf warten müssen^^

mfg


----------



## Sempai02 (14. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern =)



Aber bitte, bitte bestellt mehr als 5 Tassen. So wie es ausschaut, könnt ihr locker zig hundert in den ersten Tagen absetzen. Ich würde auch gerne 2 Tassen bestellen (eine fürs Büro und eine für zu Hause).


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2008)

marcloker schrieb:


> und wenn ihr neue habt, hoffe ich das die nicht nach 2 sekunden ausverkauft sind und wir wieder 10 monate drauf warten müssen^^
> 
> mfg



Ne - ich glaub diesmal kommen reichlich. =)


----------



## Sempai02 (14. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ne - ich glaub diesmal kommen reichlich. =)



Kannst du sagen,wann sie in etwa kommen. Damit man den Zeitpunkt nicht verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Kannst du sagen,wann sie in etwa kommen. Damit man den Zeitpunkt nicht verpasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann stottere ich mal...

Zitat ZAM nur ein paar Zeilen weiter oben:


> Es dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern =)



Da hätte bereits das genaue Datum gestanden, hätte ich Informationen darüber.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (15. Oktober 2008)

juhuu endlich ^^
dann könenn wir ja jetz nach Item-Biergläsern nerfern oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel1201 (21. Oktober 2008)

Statusabfrage Zam ???


----------



## Searge (21. Oktober 2008)

AHHHH ich will sone Tasse!!!! Obwohl die eigentlich lila sein müsste so rar wie die is *g*


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2008)

Searge schrieb:


> AHHHH ich will sone Tasse!!!! Obwohl die eigentlich lila sein müsste so rar wie die is *g*



Ist rar nicht blau? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Statusabfrage Zam ???



Es gab wohl Probleme mit der Produktion - aber sie naht.


----------



## Sempai02 (21. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gab wohl Probleme mit der Produktion - aber sie naht.



Hat ein gewisser Redi wieder mit den Henkeln gespielt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Searge (21. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist rar nicht blau?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Na dann halt rarer als Rar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ultrarar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (22. Oktober 2008)

Searge schrieb:


> Na dann halt rarer als Rar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


episch sozusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Searge (24. Oktober 2008)

sach ich doch ^^


----------



## Marcel1201 (28. Oktober 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gab wohl Probleme mit der Produktion - aber sie naht.



Da ja alle auf den aktuellen Stand sein wollen setzte ich das Thema on Top.

Wäre super wenn das Buffed Team noch mal den Status abzufragen kann.

Gruß Atarium


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Oktober 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Wäre super wenn das Buffed Team noch mal seit hätte den Status abzufragen.


Muss man euch das denn wirklich noch sagen, wenn sie wieder verfügbar ist? Das kann jeder sehen wenn er im Shop nachschaut.


----------



## Darequi (30. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Muss man euch das denn wirklich noch sagen, wenn sie wieder verfügbar ist? Das kann jeder sehen wenn er im Shop nachschaut.



Dann sag mir das doch mal .. ich finds nämlich nicht! Aber da du das anscheinend zu Wissen scheinst, erhelle den Rest der Welt und mich mit deinen Informationen!

es grüsst 

X

btw: 

/push!

P.S: btw. Weihnachten iss nich mehr lang hin, so plz

/cast Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Gateway (30. Oktober 2008)

Bekommt der Becher eine höhere Levelanforderung, der den ich hier habe benötigt Level 70. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollte ja demnächst Level 80 sein oder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grovel (31. Oktober 2008)

Gateway schrieb:


> Bekommt der Becher eine höhere Levelanforderung, der den ich hier habe benötigt Level 70.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mir würde der Level 70 Kaffeepot schon reichen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Searge (31. Oktober 2008)

jau mir auch, der 80 wird bestimmt lila ^^


----------



## Kronas (2. November 2008)

mh 2 tage letzte anwort her

ich bekomm schon keinen ärger....
/push
need auch tasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel1201 (3. November 2008)

Ich kann es nicht verstehen warum Buffed nicht den Lieferer/die Produktionsfirma anrufen kann und fragen wann die geliefert werden.

Ich mein ein Anruf dauert vielleicht mal grad 5 Minuten. Und desweiteren kann es doch nicht so lange dauern bis eine Tasse fertig gebacken ist. Oder muss die noch gesockelt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (3. November 2008)

Darequi schrieb:


> Dann sag mir das doch mal .. ich finds nämlich nicht! Aber da du das anscheinend zu Wissen scheinst, erhelle den Rest der Welt und mich mit deinen Informationen!


Wenn dann ich er logischerweise in der Buffed.de-Sektion zu finden, falls er verfügbar ist.


----------



## Marcel1201 (5. November 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht verstehen warum Buffed nicht den Lieferer/die Produktionsfirma anrufen kann und fragen wann die geliefert werden.
> 
> Ich mein ein Anruf dauert vielleicht mal grad 5 Minuten. Und desweiteren kann es doch nicht so lange dauern bis eine Tasse fertig gebacken ist. Oder muss die noch gesockelt werden
> 
> ...



Ich weiß ich bin lästig, aber ich werde das so lange machen bis wir aktuelle konstruktieve infos erhalten


----------



## Miraculixs (8. November 2008)

*/PUSH*

BEDARF


Need 5Stk davon,  wann gibts die denn endlich wieder??

Ich warte schon seit monaten.


Ich sag mal so, wenn ihr so ca 2000Stk bestellt,  dann kann ich Euch mit sicherheit garantieren das die innerhalb von wenigen tagen ausverkauft sind.


----------



## silver_cdk (10. November 2008)

ich wart jez auch auf diese tasse ^^
aber ich wollt ma fragen was die eig kosten wird,
hatte die bis jez nur auf bildern gesehn aber nie im shop


----------



## Marcel1201 (14. November 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gab wohl Probleme mit der Produktion - aber sie naht.



Es ist nun knapp 1 Monat her und wir haben immer noch kein Status.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wann wird sie wieder im Buffed Shop droppen?

Gruß Atarium


----------



## Miraculixs (15. November 2008)

/Push


NEED


----------



## Ramona85 (16. November 2008)

Hm, langsam könnte es mal voran gehen.


----------



## Marcel1201 (17. November 2008)

Diese ewig lange Wartezeit nervt einfach nur noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ein Status gibts es auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am besten eine eigene Tasse kaufen das Logo von der Buffed Tasse ausdrucken und ab zum bedrucken geben


----------



## Marcel1201 (19. November 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Diese ewig lange Wartezeit nervt einfach nur noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/PUSH


----------



## Peppi the Dog (19. November 2008)

Wird das dieses Jahr noch was, oder kann man die Tasse als Weihnachtsgeschenk schon wieder vergessen?!
Sieht ja schon fast so aus -.-


----------



## Darequi (20. November 2008)

Marcel1201 schrieb:


> Am besten eine eigene Tasse kaufen das Logo von der Buffed Tasse ausdrucken und ab zum bedrucken geben




Die Tasse ist wohl leider CopyRight geschützt, oder ? 
Sonst würd ich das auch machen,w enn bis Weihnachten da nichts kommt. 

Es ist schon ein Armutszeugnis für die Leute, die da den Einkauf machen, 
Ich würde euch als Lagerist zur Verfügung stehen um die ganzen Probleme, die ihr hier 
im Shop mit Bestellungen habt, Lösungen zu finden. 
Ich hab nämlich gelernt :

Rechtzeitig bestellen hilft !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten /push


----------



## Marmor (20. November 2008)

So! Ich will mir auch so eine Tasse schenken lassen.
Also /push und
"/y need!"

grml


----------



## Tantra84 (22. November 2008)

Wo bleibt denn die Tasse? 
Also ich muss ja wirklich mal gestehen das ich es schon etwas frech finde, uns alle so lange warten zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich meine es handelt sich hier um eine Tasse...nicht um batteriebetriebene Unterhosen oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also, wäre schön endlich mal ein Feedback zu erhalten, ich würde die Tasse nämlich gerne zu Weihnachten verschenken...und soooo lange ist das nicht mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miraculixs (25. November 2008)

und wieder einmal

*/PUSH*


Status???


----------



## henrikdeluxe (25. November 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> *Wir wooollll'n die Tasse seh'n,
> wir woll'n die Tasse seh'n
> ... wir woll'n, wir woll'n die Tasse seh'n!
> ... schálalalalaaaaaà ...
> ...



wie lang ist das Zitat schon her? genau 46 Tage bzw. 32 Werktage ... traurig ... hätt ich doch mal selbst bedrucken lassen ...

&#8364;dit: wenn ich noch ein paar posts vorher lese wird hier schon seit Anfang August gefragt wann es die Tasse wieder gibt ... ich spare mir, die Werktage zu zählen, die buffed.de bzw. die Computech Media AG einen Praktikanten hätte abstellen können, um diese Tasse zu bestellen und damit ordentlich Umsatz zu machen ...


----------



## Natsumee (25. November 2008)

jetzt übertreibt es hier mal net

die wird kommen wen sie da ist...


und wer will schon ein 70er item ^^


----------



## martens (25. November 2008)

hallo zusammen!

also, ich will die auch!!

Ich will, ich will, ich will!!

Büüüdddeeeee....

Bald ist doch Weihnachten....

Ich will die ja nicht nur für mich, 
ich will die auch verschenken...


----------



## henrikdeluxe (26. November 2008)

martens schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> also, ich will die auch!!
> 
> ...



seht mal Leute ... extra um euch das zu sagen registriert er sich ... er meint es ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: ich hab mich eigentlich auch nur wegen diesem Thread einst hier registriert


also T-Shirts habt ihr ja nun im shop ... aber die interessieren mich nicht ... wann kommt die Tasse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnt ihr die nicht wenigstens schonmal wieder in shop nehmen? würde gerne vorbestellen da ich vermute das sie so schnell vergiffen sind, dass ich keine abbekomme


----------



## Dan (26. November 2008)

Hallo Tassen-Freunde, 

ihr habt Recht, es gab schon lang keine Statusmeldung zu den Tassen mehr, deswegen jetzt mal frische News von der Tassen-Front:
Nach den Lieferengpässen kam es zu Produktionsproblemen, welche nun behoben sind (Stichwort: Never Touch a running System...).
Wenn nicht irgendwas total schief läuft, kommen die Tassen noch vor Weihnachten zurück in den Shop. Sobald ich ein verläßliches Datum habe, werdet ihr eine ganz dicke News bei buffed-Intern lesen.
Ich drück beide Daumen, dass es terminlich so liegt, dass es noch Tassen als Weihnachtsgeschenk geben kann. :-)

Gruß, 
Dan


----------



## henrikdeluxe (27. November 2008)

danke Dan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel1201 (27. November 2008)

Endlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

drücke auch beide daumen.


----------



## marcloker (27. November 2008)

Dan schrieb:


> Hallo Tassen-Freunde,
> 
> ihr habt Recht, es gab schon lang keine Statusmeldung zu den Tassen mehr, deswegen jetzt mal frische News von der Tassen-Front:
> Nach den Lieferengpässen kam es zu Produktionsproblemen, welche nun behoben sind (Stichwort: Never Touch a running System...).
> ...



ich hoffe dann auch in mengen die den bedarf decken... was bringt es wenn nur 100 verkauft werrden....^^
hoffe es sind genug für alle!

mfg


----------



## Ramona85 (27. November 2008)

Da bin ich ja echt mal gespannt...

Statt "Benötigt Stufe 70" wird doch dann aber wohl "Benötigt Stufe 80" stehen oder? Wäre sinnvoll oder man lässt das gleich weg... Für die Zukunft


----------



## martens (28. November 2008)

toll was sich tut wenn man mal 2 Tage nicht ins Forum schaut...


Danke Dan!

Ich drücke nun kräftig die Daumen, dass alle ne Tasse abbekommen,
oder 2 oder 3....

Da hat sich das anmelden hier doch echt gelohnt ^^


----------



## Darequi (3. Dezember 2008)

Danke Dan 

Mittlerweile sind es nur noch genau !!! 3 Wochen bis Weihnachten. 
Mit bestellen, verschicken und erhalten dauert das auch noch mindestens
5Tage, wenn man bedenkt, das die Post etwas überlastet ist. 

Ich hoff ja, das alle, die hier was im Fred geschrieben haben, schonmal eine Tasse generell
reserviert kriegen? Oder nen extra Newsletter nach dem Motto "Die Tasse ist da" 

Like said, 3 Wochen bis Weihnachten, es bleibt nich mehr viel zeit, liebe Mitarbeiter, sputet euch.

So long, Darequi

/push


----------



## Peppi the Dog (3. Dezember 2008)

Darequi schrieb:


> Mittlerweile sind es nur noch genau !!! 3 Wochen bis Weihnachten.
> Mit bestellen, verschicken und erhalten dauert das auch noch mindestens
> 5Tage, wenn man bedenkt, das die Post etwas überlastet ist.



Du sagst es überdeutlich!
Das wird aber nun mal verdammt knapp.
Und vorallem das es ja nichtmal sicher ist das auch alle ne Tasse abbekommen.
Wäre natürlich klasse wenn die die hier schon reingeschrieben haben auch eine reserviert bekommen würden, wie du schon sagst, aber ich befürchte das wird dann wieder bestimmt "leider nicht möglich sein" bla...."können wir nicht machen" usw......kennt man ja scho.
Naja lasst uns alle hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martens (4. Dezember 2008)

Peppi schrieb:


> Du sagst es überdeutlich!
> Das wird aber nun mal verdammt knapp.
> Und vorallem das es ja nichtmal sicher ist das auch alle ne Tasse abbekommen.
> Wäre natürlich klasse wenn die die hier schon reingeschrieben haben auch eine reserviert bekommen würden, wie du schon sagst, aber ich befürchte das wird dann wieder bestimmt "leider nicht möglich sein" bla...."können wir nicht machen" usw......kennt man ja scho.
> ...




Tach zusammen!

also, um buffed die Arbeit zu erleichtern,
ganz nach dem Gedanken von Peppi:

ich bestelle/reserviere hiermit ganz bescheidene 3 Tassen!

wird zwar nix nützen, aber man weiß ja nie :-)))))

DAN TU DEIN BESTES, WEIHNACHTEN NÄHERT SICH MIT G R O ß E N SCHRITTEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab eine 
Vielleicht sollte ich mal daran denken sie gewinnbringend auf den Markt zu schmeißen..


*beäug*


.. neeee lieber nicht von der trenn ich mich niiiie wieder :x


----------



## martens (4. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hab eine
> Vielleicht sollte ich mal daran denken sie gewinnbringend auf den Markt zu schmeißen..
> 
> 
> ...




trenn dich ja nicht von ihr !!

es könnte sonst SEHR lange dauern bis Du eine neue bekommst ....
sehr lange....

:-)


----------



## henrikdeluxe (5. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Ich hab eine



du glückliche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Holger (5. Dezember 2008)

Hat irgendwer Infos obs die Tasse überhaupt nochma geben wird???

Hab da langsam meine Zweifel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (5. Dezember 2008)

vor einer Woche hieß es:



Dan schrieb:


> Hallo Tassen-Freunde,
> 
> ihr habt Recht, es gab schon lang keine Statusmeldung zu den Tassen mehr, deswegen jetzt mal frische News von der Tassen-Front:
> Nach den Lieferengpässen kam es zu Produktionsproblemen, welche nun behoben sind (Stichwort: Never Touch a running System...).
> ...


----------



## Der_Holger (5. Dezember 2008)

Ui das ging schnell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 danke für die Info


----------



## martens (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Hallo Dan !

Na, wie siehts aus?

Ich will mich einfach nicht an den Gedanken gewöhnen müssen, Helden-T-Shirts zu verschenken...
Ich will die Tasse ! 

BÜÜÜDDDEE!


----------



## Marcel1201 (8. Dezember 2008)

Nur noch 17 Tage.

/push


----------



## Darequi (10. Dezember 2008)

So, ich glaub, ich muss mich mal wieder melden, *ggg* erstens um Fred zu pushen, desweiteren um Dan mitzuteilen : 

Es sind noch 2 WOCHEN bis Heiligabend!
(Ich brauch ja nicht zu erwähnen, das inkl. Postweg usw. die Lieferung mindestens 2-5 Tage braucht, wenn nicht noch länger!? Also je nach Versandart)



"Marcel1201" hast dich um einen Tag verrechnet xD 

Wie dem auch sei, als Stichtag, letzte Möglichkeit für die Tasse sehe ich warscheinlich den 19./20.Dezember, wo man die Tasse noch rechtzeitig erhalten könnte.
Übers Wochenende usw. 

Ich hoffe, liebes Buffed.de Team, das ihr das doch noch bis Weihnachten hinkriegt, ich brauch doch was sinnvolles unterm Weihnachtsbaum. 
Meines Erachtens hat das erhalten und einstellen der Tasse höchste Priorität. Ich fahr sie auch gern vom Hersteller abholen, desweiteren kann ich sie 
auch bei euch ins System einpflegen, die Lagerhaltung kann ich auch machen ... hauptsache sie ist endlich da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( rede von den Tassen der Leute, die hier in diesem Fred gepostet haben, die haben sie nämlich auch verdient ^^)


----------



## Miraculixs (12. Dezember 2008)

/push

wieder 2 tage weniger zeit


----------



## Marcel1201 (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube das wird erst was im nächsten Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## N8DR460N (13. Dezember 2008)

need 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elfensmily (14. Dezember 2008)

so hab bisher noch nicht viel geschrieben in den foren, obwohl ich schon länger dabei bin, aber...

ich find des echt unverständlich....
ihr könntet echt gut verdienen mit den tassen, egal wen ich frag jeder sagt... ich will....

was ich allerding noch weniger verstehe....  
*warum um alles in der welt macht ihr die dann immer aus dem shop wieder raus!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

schreibt dazu,.... im mom net lieferbar... aber lasst die leute bezahlen, liefert sobald verfügbar und dann nach bestelldatum und uhrzeit...
dann bekommt ihr auch einmal eine grobe idee wieviel tassen ihr benötigt...

ich wart schon ca 1 jahr drauf das ich mal das glück hab die *"5 minuten"* zu erwischen in denen man die tassen bestellen kann...

meine freundin und ich spielen beide wow und trinken gern und viel kaffee...
jetzt kommt wieder weihnachten und sie hat zu allem überfluss auch noch genau am 24ten geburtstag....

ich wäre ja schon froh wenn ich sagen könnte....

"ja du bekommst eine - sobald sie da is // sie is bestellt und wird sobald wie möglich geliefert..."
aber zu sagen.... du bekommst eine wenn ich sie zufällig erwische zu bestellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*MACHT WAS DRAN!!!*

ach ja bräuchte zb 4 stk.... jeweils eine für zuhause und fürs büro... je 2 personen...


und wenn des weiter so geht....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - dann hätt ich ne geschäftsidee.... mit der ich sicher viel geld verdienen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ein wenig mehr beweglichkeit, nen entchant drauf... etwas am aussehn gebastelt... und shon is es "was anderes"
dann sag ich die is im mom net lieferbar, schreib dazu lieferzeit ca 8 wochen... lass die leute im vorraus bezahlen, geh zum nächten werbedruck,
schaff denen an die zu drucken - bestell gleich die dreifache menge, da ich natürlich den 5 fachen ek verlange und in 2 jahren bin ich millionär und kann voll zeit zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## henrikdeluxe (15. Dezember 2008)

so ich gebe auf ... ich werde keine weitere Zeit damit verschwenden den buffed shop aufzurufen um jedes mal erneut enttäuscht zu werden ... man man man ...


----------



## Miraculixs (15. Dezember 2008)

es wird sich auch nichts dran ändern,  wir warten schon seit monaten und bekommen immer nur leere versprechungen.


----------



## Dagonzo (15. Dezember 2008)

henrikdeluxe schrieb:


> so ich gebe auf ... ich werde keine weitere Zeit damit verschwenden den buffed shop aufzurufen um jedes mal erneut enttäuscht zu werden ... man man man ...


Sollst bzw. musst du ja auch nicht. Es wurde ja gesagt, das es für jederman ersichtlich sein wird, wenn die Tassen wieder da sind. Schade ist allerdings das es wohl doch nicht rechtzeitig vor Weihnachten der Fall sein wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kann man wohl nix machen.


----------



## datr1xa (16. Dezember 2008)

LOL, ich will auch eine Tasse.
Hab vor 1-2 Monaten danach gesucht, ich dachte echt ich bin blöd weil ich die nicht gefunden habe.

Das dauert bestimmt solange weil die Gold-Farmer aus China nicht WoW und die Tassen gleichzeitig zocken/bemalen können. Ich wünsch ihren dann zu Weihnachten noch 1 paar Arme dabei.^^


----------



## martens (16. Dezember 2008)

so....
jetzt geb auch ich auf....

jeden Tag schau ich in den Shop und denk mir, hey, wenn die tasse heut nicht drin ist, dann bestimmt morgen, tja, oder eben auch nicht...

ich gebe elfensmily absolut recht, wenn ich die wenigstens bestellen könnte, dann wär die lange Lieferzeit auch irgendwie akzeptabel,
aber so wie es jetzt ist ist es echt nur dooooof.

tja Schade!


----------



## Darequi (17. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Menschen des Buffed Shops ... 

EINE Woche bis Heiligabend !!

Falls euch das ncoh nicht aufgefallen sein sollte ... ( nur mal so zwischendurch ) 
Ich würd sagen, euch geht hiermit ein riesengroßer Weihnachtsumsatz durch die Lappen.
Nach Weihnachten brauch ich nämlich keine 4 Tassen mehr sondern nur noch 2. 
Und da bin ich sicherlich nicht der einzige, der seine Bestellung nach unten korrigiert. 

Habe jetzt mal den Fred durchsucht, und ich muss sagen, das letzte Mal, das man etwas von den Tassen gehört hat,
war um den 13.09. rum. Dann waren sie aber auch schon wieder ausverkauft.

Zam schrieb dann einen Monat später folgendes :



ZAM schrieb:


> Es dürfte nicht mehr lange dauern =)



Danach ward die Tasse nie wieder gesehen. 
Wenn der Händler Lieferfristen einzuhalten hatte, dann müssen sie sicherlich ne große Konventonalstrafe zahlen, ausser Buffed war so intelligent und
hat auf die Tassen "benötigt Lvl 70" drucken lassen oder ähnliche Scherze xD

Mittlerweile kann es wirklich nicht mehr wahr sein, was hier mit der Tasse abgeht. Auch wenn warscheinlich keine neuen Infos nach aussen dringen dürfen oder
was weiss ich auch. Normalerweise gibt es Lieferzeiten und Fristen. Also in jedem normalen Laden. Und von jedem normalen Händler. Ich meine das als Lagerist,
der eigentlich tagtäglich damit zu tun hat, sagen zu dürfen. 

Aber das das nicht als "im Moment vergriffen" in den Shop eingepflegt wurde ist schon arm.
So könnte man wenigstens mal schauen, das da was vorwärts geht. Ich frag mich, in wiefern dieser Thread als WC-Papier benutzt wird. Nach dem Motto "der Thread ist egal"

Soweit wünsche ich euch noch ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest. 

Darequi


----------



## henrikdeluxe (17. Dezember 2008)

@Darequi  ... nach Zams post am 14.10. hat sich Dan Ende November nochma zu Wort gemeldet gehabt und allen falsche Illusionen in den Kopf gesetzt



Dan schrieb:


> Hallo Tassen-Freunde,
> 
> ihr habt Recht, es gab schon lang keine Statusmeldung zu den Tassen mehr, deswegen jetzt mal frische News von der Tassen-Front:
> Nach den Lieferengpässen kam es zu Produktionsproblemen, welche nun behoben sind (Stichwort: Never Touch a running System...).
> ...






oder Dan? was ist denn diesmal wieder total schief gelaufen?


----------



## Tantra84 (17. Dezember 2008)

Also ich gebs nun auch auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Monatelang auf die Tasse zu warten...und dann vllt. mal einen Tag lang nicht rechtzeitig online gewesen und die Dinger sind dann wahrscheinlich wieder ausverkauft...das wird mir echt zu blöd.
Wie schon gesagt wurde: Euch entgeht hier wirklich ein Weihnachtsgeschäft vom feinsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich würd an eurer Stelle ja mal über einen Wechsel des Lieferanten/Produktionsfirma nachdenken, denn in diesen ganzen Monaten die ich schon warte,bauen andere ja ein ganzes Haus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel1201 (18. Dezember 2008)

Tantra84 schrieb:


> Also ich gebs nun auch auf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz deiner Meinung. Ich geb es jetzt auch auf


----------



## Peppi the Dog (19. Dezember 2008)

Dem schließe ich mich an!
Denn selbst wenn heute oder morgen die tasse noch in den Shop käme (HAHA, Wunschdenken)
wäre es unmöglich sie noch rechtzeitig zu Weihnachten zu erhalten.
Wirklich sehr schade und auch ärgerlich das ganze.
Hoffe das das wenigstens zum nächsten Jahr Weihnachten was wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klingt jetzt arg übertrieben, aber hier weiß man ja nie........


Offiziell: Ich gebs auch auf


----------



## Serendipity (20. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also buffed ich kann dazu auch nur sagen ... voll verpeilt - WIE begehrt und so eine Tasse sein kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich will auch 2    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p-v-k (20. Dezember 2008)

ich gebs auch auf.. ich habe seit anfang nov. jeden Tag auf die Seite geschaut, speziell nur wegen der Tasse. Ich hätte sogar 5-7 Stück gleich bestellt..... Schade schade schade..... da habt ihr euch was durch Lappen gehen lassen und uns die Suche für weitere Geschenke verlängert....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miraculixs (21. Dezember 2008)

@DAN

Bitte STATUS, ich geb noch lange nicht auf.


----------



## Marcel1201 (22. Dezember 2008)

Miraculixs schrieb:


> @DAN
> 
> Bitte STATUS, ich geb noch lange nicht auf.



Mein Tipp an dich, gibs auf. 
Das wird dieses Jahr eh nichts mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darequi (22. Dezember 2008)

Ja, meine lieben Damen und Herren, 

wir haben heut den 22.12. und ca. ganz genau 14:38Uhr.  Was eigentlich nicht viel mehr bedeuten soll.
Aber wenn Altvater Winter nicht noch zufällig vorbei kommt, können wir das mit den Tassen für dieses
Jahr Weihnachten vergessen. Geschenksüberlegungen wuden sicherlich bei vielen der Poster verändert.
Da wird dann halt anstatt der begehrten Tasse, de doch so auf den Beschenkten gepasst hätte ebend dieses
Jahr wieder Parfüm oder was anderes verschenkt. (Wie bei mir geschehen...)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Soll ich dazu sagen "In meiner Firma wären die dafür verantwortlichen schon rausgeflogen??" 

Wie dem auch sei, ich hab mich auch schon seit Tagen von der Idee verabschiedet, die Tasse noch zu Weihnachten
zu verschenken. So, ich geh jetzt meine Weihnachtsmusik sortieren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel1201 (23. Dezember 2008)

SIE IST DA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## martens (23. Dezember 2008)

ICH GLAUBS NICHT
erst dachte ich ich seh nicht richtig...
aber:

S I E    I S T    DAAAAA!!!
In voller Pracht steht sie auf der Shop-Startseite ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Juhu, hab gerade 3 Tasen bestellt,
das hätt ich echt nicht mehr gedacht,
das ich diesen Tag noch erleben darf....

Dan, ich bin gerührt ^^


Jippie und herzlichen Dank!

Nun kann Weihnachten kommen.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elfensmily (23. Dezember 2008)

na ja... aber die lieferung wird bis morgen nix mehr....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dann is es ja auch noch lvl 70ig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber immerhin.... hab 4 stk betellt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

falls ich eine zuviel hab wird die an ebay gehn und zu höchstpreisen verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne spaß.... die geb ich nimmer her! in schlechten zeiten kann die sogar zu ner art zahlungsmittel werden ... hehe


----------



## Miraculixs (24. Dezember 2008)

JUCHU  ich sag ja ich geb nicht auf!!!!!

4stk Bestellt!!!!


----------



## Senkarios (28. Januar 2010)

Hi,

mal frage. Wie ist die Qualität des Aufdrucks ?

Hab gelesen, dass der nicht so prickelnd sein soll (um dieses Geld).
Angeblich schief und Buchstaben sind teilweise versetzt / verwischt.

Jemand "Erfahrungsberichte" ?

Lg
Tha
Senki


----------



## merc91 (19. Juli 2010)

so ich grab hier mal wieder aus und hoffe dass mir jemand ein feedback gibt. laut meiner info gibt es die tasse im moment nich mehr. wird es sich nochmal geben oder etwa mit cataclysm eine 85er version?

wäre schön wenn hier am besten ZAM antworten würde wobei jeder andere der mir helfen kann auch willkommen ist =)


----------

